# PL C-57D Deluxe Kit with motor and lights - photos



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I just picked up the new PL Deluxe C-57D kit with motor and lights.

Here are some photos of the box, light kit and additional parts:










Even though the sticker states "batteries not included", it only requires a single 9-volt battery.










The light kit is sandwiched in a protective plastic case.










Be careful when you open the plastic cover, as there are eight tiny little screws that can easily be lost.










The eight LEDs light up bright red (in the photo they are overexposed, but they really glow bright red) and the motor spins when the battery is connected and switched on. The motor was so quiet, I didn't realize it was running until I held it to my ear.










The additional sprue contains the battery compartment and door, and a cap for the motor.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

So would I be correct in thinking this is simple to install and easy to replace the bulbs etc if they stop working?


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

How often to correctly run LEDS burn out? They aren't light bulbs. I doubt this is a problem unless you did something wrong with the battery, etc.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

djnick66 said:


> How often to correctly run LEDS burn out? They aren't light bulbs. I doubt this is a problem unless you did something wrong with the battery, etc.








I'm not sure. I know fibre optics aren't bulbs but there again the actual light that lights fibre optic strands is a bulb of some sorts (at least I think).

There'd be nothing worse than making these models and not being able to replace things if they go wrong.


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

There is just one way to prevent burnt LED problems forever and I mean JUST ONE: starting to learn basic electronics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

The motor and battery compartment are attached in place with tiny screws instead of cemented in. If you leave the top dome wild, you can remove it and have access to the interior for replacing the battery. If the motor or LEDs were to fail, they could also be accessed, but then you would need to have some basic electronics and soldering skills in order to replace them.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks like a GREAT kit! I am soooo tempted!

BTW: Am I misremembering something when I'm thinking that the given name of the C-57D is "Genesis?"


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

SUNGOD said:


> I'm not sure. I know fibre optics aren't bulbs but there again the actual light that lights fibre optic strands is a bulb of some sorts (at least I think).
> 
> There'd be nothing worse than making these models and not being able to replace things if they go wrong.



Most LEDs are rated for an average of 50,000 hours.

Rob
Iwata Padawan


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Looks like a GREAT kit! I am soooo tempted!
> 
> BTW: Am I misremembering something when I'm thinking that the given name of the C-57D is "Genesis?"


Wow, where did that come from?

I've never, ever heard a name for the C-57D. It just seems the 'reality' of that film that it didn't.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> BTW: Am I misremembering something when I'm thinking that the given name of the C-57D is "Genesis?"





Steve H said:


> Wow, where did that come from?
> 
> I've never, ever heard a name for the C-57D. It just seems the 'reality' of that film that it didn't.


Nevermind! I remember now: Genesis is "Planet Forbidden" not "Forbidden Planet." (I _really_ messed that one up! :freak: )


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Ah, it's cool. I wasn't trying to bust on you, I'm honestly curious in cases like this, because as you know, Stuff, odd 'behind the scenes' History Stuff is always popping out of nowhere.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Looking forward to this kit! They made this very simple. How do the spring loaded landing gear look?


----------



## enterprise_fan (May 23, 2004)

For those of us who have purchased the C-57D ( minus the electronics ) when will the lighting kit be available for separate purchase?


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Nevermind! I remember now: Genesis is "Planet Forbidden" not "Forbidden Planet." (I _really_ messed that one up! :freak: )


"How can you be deaf with ears like that?!"


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Nice post, trek ace! Nice, up-close pics. I'll be following is.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Is there no stand included? Pl once announced an "in-flight-stand" for the deluxe edition.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

No in-flight stand. Just the same options as before - gear up for in-flight, and gear down with extended core for landed.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

Trek Ace said:


> No in-flight stand. Just the same options as before - gear up for in-flight, and gear down with extended core for landed.


But gear is spring loaded to open or close, right?


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Check.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

But those are the same in the standard kit.

The "no stand included" is a killer for me...


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

enterprise_fan said:


> For those of us who have purchased the C-57D ( minus the electronics ) when will the lighting kit be available for separate purchase?


Got this directly from Round 2:

"At this time there are no plans to release it separately."

IOW, they are attempting to double dip, releasing an eagerly anticipated model then later releasing a "Deluxe" version with the light kit in hopes that everyone who bought the original release will also shovel out the cash for an identical kit with the light kit. Extremely disappointing, I will have to pass on this since I cannot justify buying a second kit. IMO, this is not a smart move on Round 2's part.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

I just picked up the no frills version, shouldn't be that hard to install a couple of LEDs here and there to get a similar effect. Spinning motor? Yeah...but still.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

It really wasn't a big deal for me. I could build the standard kit in the landed configuration, where the drive wouldn't be on, anyway, then proceed to build the 'in-flight' version using the deluxe kit.


----------



## Krel (Jun 7, 2000)

I am willing to bet that they will eventually offer the lighting/motor set as an after market kit. As was pointed out, they are just milking the market. Personally, I will not buy another C-57-D unless the correct the upper saucer to the correct angle/height.

David.


----------



## jonboc (Nov 25, 2007)

*That's great!*

I have the first kit, and I'll just leave it in the box. Can't wait to build this one! thanks for the great pics.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't you just fill out a replacement request form and pay the cost of the lighting stuff?


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Havok69 said:


> Can't you just fill out a replacement request form and pay the cost of the lighting stuff?


Well that's nice and ethical.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

robiwon said:


> Well that's nice and ethical.


welcome 2 "Auto World" guys....
check out w/ we say about their slot cars :-/
also, their Lindberg line, has terrible fitting specs/tolerances (sci-fi models anyways...)

get w/ Chris Larson, get a landing strut pad 4 the orig. scaled version,
get a PCP plumping squatted dome that fits & use johnny lightning J-2
landing arms & belly clear engine dome.. all come apart w/ small Phillips screw driver... I made 1 like that.. sry, no camera :-(

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Its not like these kits are terribly expensive. I bet if they sold the motor and lights by itself it would be a good $25 - $30 anyway. Just buy a second kit... Or sell the non motorized one off to a buddy. I usually buy 2-5 of a new kit anyway just to have a couple around for the future.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

robiwon said:


> Well that's nice and ethical.


He did say PAY for the replacement parts. If they sell replacement parts, what's wrong with buying them if they'll sell them to you? 
What I have a problem with is the release of a second kit with all the bells and whistles immediately after the bare bones kit, with no hint that it was in the works. Also with them releasing yet another misshapen C57 when there are no end of good references out there now. Both show better than anything the degree of respect they have for their customers.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

The deluxe version was announced together with the standard kit.


----------



## Hunk A Junk (Jan 28, 2013)

Yeah, I waited to buy the Deluxe kit because it was announced with the basic kit. This is not a case of double-dipping. I'm sure Round 2 knew there were modelers who either didn't need lights or would probably customize their own anyway, so why not get them the kit right away rather than keep waiting for the deluxe version. As for accuracy, the dome is far more accurate than the large kit, but if we're looking for flaws we'll always find them (or so my wife keeps reminding me). Most of us modify our kits anyway, so if the kit isn't quite your vision of perfection, get creative and do something about it.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

robiwon said:


> Well that's nice and ethical.


Paying for a part you want from a company? Why yes, it is. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

But they do NOT sell extra parts just because someone wants them. 

If you buy a defective kit, after you jump through some hoops, you can get replacements that way. But if you want parts without buying a whole kit, you are stuck.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

But you CAN purchase them in that manner, and since you're not scamming the company because you are paying for the parts, I don't see an issue. 

Oh well, that's all I'm going to say on this matter - I don't want to pollute this thread any further...


----------

